# Please help me find the name of this song



## CharlottePHD

Alas, I have been searching for this song for a long time. On 3rd July 2012, it was played upon 'Big Brother' from 00:04 until 01:00. I have tried all means to determine what it is called, however cannot seem to grasp the name at all. It would be great if someone could help. I will enclose the link. It's a very dramatic violin, piano and choir piece. I've looked at many but cannot seem to find out the origin.

http://www.channel5.com/shows/big-brother/episodes/episode-29-80


----------



## Manxfeeder

I got a screen saying that video can't be found.


----------

